# Pancake batter



## chilichip (Nov 15, 2009)

made homemade  pancake batter with buttermilk can freeze it?thanks


----------



## Silversage (Nov 15, 2009)

Goodweed is the resident expert on all things pancake.

I don't know the answer, but I know you can freeze them after you cook them.  

I'm sure he'll be along soon with advice.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 15, 2009)

I never do, but then really you can freeze the already made pancaces.


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 16, 2009)

i don't see why not. you can buy frozen pancake batter.


----------

